# Square D interchangeability of breaker question



## mikedabike64 (Mar 7, 2015)

I see some of the Breakers at work have the same clips & dimensions as my square D breakers @ home 
I was just wondering if breakers of the same type & design are interchangeable I have read not to interchange but I also see universal type breakers I sold. Thanks


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

mikedabike64 said:


> I see some of the Breakers at work have the same clips & dimensions as my square D breakers @ home
> I was just wondering if breakers of the same type & design are interchangeable I have read not to interchange but I also see universal type breakers I sold. Thanks


square D only wants you to use their breakers


----------



## mikedabike64 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Blog, I realize there is even a difference between square D and homeline breakers
I guess really what I was getting @would be my reluctance to use a universal breaker that lists what panel it could be used bc of many reasons vs the breaker made specifically and only for that panel thanks


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mikedabike64 said:


> Thanks Blog, I realize there is even a difference between square D and homeline breakers
> I guess really what I was getting @would be my reluctance to use a universal breaker that lists what panel it could be used bc of many reasons vs the breaker made specifically and only for that panel thanks


If the breaker is listed for the panel, it's fine.


----------



## mikedabike64 (Mar 7, 2015)

OK thanks backstay


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

The real answer to your post is to tell you to NEVER steal a circuit breaker from the company who is feeding your family unless you know, for sure, that it will fit in your panel.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

IIRC, Homeline panels have a small protrusion on the bus where the breaker stabs on and only a Homeline breaker has the clearance "notch" in it to mount where this "barb" is located. But you can use Homeline breakers in other standard 1" panels. As far as QO and QOB's are concerned, why would anyone use a generic equivalent? There's a reason they are called "The World's Fastest Breaker".
Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

danhasenauer said:


> quote;[There's a reason they are called "The World's Fastest Breaker".]


Is it because they don't last too long?


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Is it because they don't last too long?


A-hahaha. No.
It's because they clear a fault faster. 1/60th of a second or less, thereby minimizing arc-flash energy release potential at the fault location.
Show me one that trips faster.
If your Sq D installs are not holding up well, it's not because of the product my Friend.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

JMO, (and many others) in most cases a breaker that fits will suffice. they all have the same 10,000RMS rating, they have the same contact surface the mfgs change little things to 'make it theirs'. its all about buying it from THEM( the mfg of the panel)and how do i find this 'listed' list?


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

papaotis said:


> JMO, (and many others) in most cases a breaker that fits will suffice. they all have the same 10,000RMS rating, they have the same contact surface the mfgs change little things to 'make it theirs'. its all about buying it from THEM( the mfg of the panel)and how do i find this 'listed' list?


A very valid point, especially if we can make more $ on cheaper parts. In my case, most of the work I do is for people looking for the best job, not the cheapest job. 
As far as a "master list" of interchangeability covering all manufacturers goes, I have yet to see one in my 30+ years in the Trade.


----------



## mikedabike64 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------

